# Sit means sit...



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Different interpretations of sit from my boys.. i would love to see more crazy vizsla sitting pictures.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I wish I had pictures of my boys from long ago.
They weren't allowed on the furniture, so they would fold their front legs back underneath themselves, and push their body on the couch. Technically, there were no paws on the furniture. 
You gotta give 'em points for finding a loophole.
Great pic's!!


----------

